# I miss Mannheim



## gisquid (Feb 7, 2012)

I was stationed at Spinnelli Barracks 2000-2005. I miss all of my german friends I had to leave behind. I wish to go back someday. I urge anyone who is enroute to Germany to make as many German friends as you can!! I never had soo much fun!! I still talk to all of my friends almost everyday!! GERMANY ROCKS!!!!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no! Shoooosh! The secret is out!

Seriously though, glad you had a good time. Just a shame the barracks is now closing down eh?


----------

